# California Gun Availability



## duhbearz (Nov 6, 2007)

So how does a guy find a list of Taurus pistols that are available for sale in California. It seems that any Taurus I am interested in is not available in California bcause of the over-restrictive regulations of the state. When I talk to the Taurus people, they were incredibly unhelpful...saying only "yes, many of our guns are not available in California."


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Here you go. It's the official list. Click here: http://certguns.doj.ca.gov/


----------

